# GC Surf and Murrells Inlet 10/1 - 10/8



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

First couple days the heat index was at or near 100, very little breeze...........saw folks start fishing just after daylight and gone by noon..........sand was so hot it burnt your feet........more like July than October.

That being said,caught and saw several whiting, small pomps, couple keeper flounder and a couple keeper reds along with a 3 lb blue fish.............fresh off the boat shrimp for the whiting and pomps...........finger mullet and fresh cut mullet for the reds and flounder.

Jetty was much better........some friends caught quite a few keeper reds and flounder.

Same for the inlet along with all the big pinfish and pigfish you care to catch...........black drum are here and being caught......got a 16" and 25"........fresh shrimp, #2 L042 Eaglee Claw black nickel hooks rigged carolina style, 18" 30# fluoro leader. Hooks can be purchased at Perry's and Garden City Bait & tackle.

Lots of nice mud minnows showing in my traps...........

Flounder fishing in the inlet has been a big disappointment so far...........

Surf had been really rough due to the winds the past few days....had to use 8 oz frog tongues to hold.


Dorian rearranged the beach, creating a really nice slough at high tide and a wide bar at low.....


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the report. I might slip down and get some of the big kings on the beach next weekend.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Whiting, specks, short reds, and short flounder today.............inlet still nasty..........been spending October here for 20 years and this is the worst the fishing has been for the first week in October...............finger mullet disappeared from the surf from Saturday until today when they returned on the high tide about sundown.


----------

